# Punished



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been punished-Called in the local Texaco station on the way to our walk today,less than 3 mins ,car was in full view so no issue about leaving them in the boot and this is what i opened it up to.
Next time call in on the way home-never delay a Viz walk..........

DSC_0005 by Robert James, on Flickr

Now which one would it have been .......


DSC_0006 by Robert James, on Flickr


And yes,I just laughed............


----------



## nushearman (Dec 28, 2015)

We had our first casualty today... our little vizsla pup has been so so good and my husband left him unattended for 2 mins to go for a wee and well the pup was found playing a great new game on his return... shredding the cheese plant!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

nushearman said:


> We had our first casualty today... ... shredding the cheese plant!


He was very thorough! It look like he had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## nushearman (Dec 28, 2015)

Bob said:


> nushearman said:
> 
> 
> > We had our first casualty today... ... shredding the cheese plant!
> ...


I'm pretty sure he had a fantastic time  cheeky monkey.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never a dull moment with these dogs.


----------

